# Real Techniques brushes



## fleur de lis (May 10, 2011)

Sorry if there's a thread on these already somewhere - I did a search and couldn't find one.

  	Just saw a vid on youtube about these - apparently they're designed by Sam from Pixiwoo. Has anyone tried them? What do you think?


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

I had the powder brush, the blush brush, and the stippling brush, and swapped or sold them all away.  I felt like the powder brush was scratchy - kinda weird hair/fibers, although I did like the size and shape of it.  The stippling brush - very hard to clean, and kind of hard to work with.  The blush brush - I was excited about the tapered shape, but it ended up not holding any product when you were ready to apply.  I was excited about these, so I'm disappointed


----------



## ra143 (Jun 7, 2011)

aw, I really really want to get my hands on some of these... anyone else got a chance to try them out? I really want a good stippling brush!


----------



## afulton (Jun 7, 2011)

They're okay for the price range.  I use the contour brush on a daily basis.  I just like how it 'fits' perfectly on my face when I contour.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 9, 2011)

I have the stippling brush, shading brush,Core set and Starter set. Bought them when ULTA was having their BOGO 50% off sale on brushes. I happen to like the stippling brush. I've not used the sets yet. However I HATE the shading brush. Its the right size to fit in the crease of my slightly hooded eyes, but its not comfortable or soft. I've already washed this brush and no change. I'll be giving this one away ASAP. Currently I'm not that enthused to try out the other brushes I got.


----------



## babybluesnv (Jun 15, 2011)

I bought them also when they were on sale.  They are ok for the price, however, they are not my fave brushes in that price range. I find that they don't hold the makeup well and a couple of them are hard to work wtih.  I will probably end up blog selling these at some point.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 18, 2011)

i was excited about her brushes but sadly they seem to be getting luke warm reviews. i shall stick to my mac ones i think


----------



## soezje (Jun 20, 2011)

yeah I was also excited but I will stick to mac ones as well


----------



## oyster480 (Jun 26, 2011)

I was super excited for these brushes because I follow Pixiwoo and love their videos. I ordered from Ulta the Core collection ($16) and the stippling brush. (10). Honestly my first impression upon usage of these brushes was, eh. I was a little let down because they are not as soft as I wanted them to be. The Core seemed like a good option because it contained brushes I thought I'd use the most, detailer, pointed foundation, buffing, and contour brush. I had seen Pixiwoo and Pixi2woo using the buffing brush for foundation as well as the stippling brush. However, they both fall short of expectation. The buffing brush sort of just phloophed my mineral makeup around, I've found the HD rounded buki brush from Sigma works the best so far for me. The stippling brush is just ok. I just use it as a back up brush if I'm out of clean synthetics for cream product application. The only brush that is worth it for me is the contour brush. It's soft, and is good for a light application of contour powders and highlighters, blush. However if I want to build up intensity, I find I have to keep loading up the brush.


----------



## afulton (Jun 26, 2011)

I must say, for the price they are good.  I use MAC brushes but wanted to give them a try as well.  I use the contour brush on a daily basis.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 26, 2011)

You know, I have zero interest in trying them. To be quite honest they look like cheap crap. They sure got them on the market quick. I think the only reason that they are even selling is because of the PixiWoo sisters (who I love!). I saw a video by thekaiteab, and she had a brush that she pushed to the side and there was a gap. :/  It also seems like because of their (the sisters) popularity anyone who doesn't say glowing things about the brushes are getting flamed, which I think might be tainting reviews.

  	Today I ordered Lauren Luke's brush set since it is now available internationally (prices are in pounds, so use a converter). Now _she_ put a lot of time and energy into them, and they look fantastic. I can't wait to review them for my blog.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 26, 2011)

Sam said in a video she spent six months working on her brushes -- mainly during mid-to-late 2010. (The brushes went on the US market in late March of this year.) So I think the claim that they got on the market fairly quickly isn't entirely accurate.  Anyway, I just think Sam (and Paris Presents) had a different market in mind. The Real Techniques brushes seem to be marketed more toward makeup newbies, those who don't know what brushes serve what purpose (hence the colour-coding). Lauren's, IMO, seem to be marketed to the more experienced makeup users who want good quality brushes that are similar to MAC's but don't want to spend the money on MAC brushes.


----------



## Nicala (Jun 26, 2011)

Lauren's brushes look nice. Do let us know how they are!


----------



## internetchick (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't think 6 months is that long to spend on creating a product.


----------



## sayah (Jul 7, 2011)

I just ordered the powder + blushbrushes. It'll be exciting trying them out. I'm curious about the shapes of the brushes, I don't have anything quite similar.


----------



## yuuri (Jul 7, 2011)

Jus had a look at the Lauren Luke brushes and they look good, the ship internationally as well which is great. Looking for reviews on them now... =)


internetchick said:


> You know, I have zero interest in trying them. To be quite honest they look like cheap crap. They sure got them on the market quick. I think the only reason that they are even selling is because of the PixiWoo sisters (who I love!). I saw a video by thekaiteab, and she had a brush that she pushed to the side and there was a gap. :/  It also seems like because of their (the sisters) popularity anyone who doesn't say glowing things about the brushes are getting flamed, which I think might be tainting reviews.
> 
> Today I ordered Lauren Luke's brush set since it is now available internationally (prices are in pounds, so use a converter). Now _she_ put a lot of time and energy into them, and they look fantastic. I can't wait to review them for my blog.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 9, 2011)

Out of curiosity, does she accept Paypal?


----------

